
Show HN: I created a util to help you choose what to watch next - mitul_45
https://github.com/mitul45/random-episode-picker
======
jayajay
I feel like I'll just keep choosing a new random one until I land on one I
like. I feel like the problem still exists -- we find content we don't like,
and then decide to keep looking, until we find something we do like.

~~~
mitul_45
For me personally, the randomness works. Anyhow I was doing the same thing
manually before. If I have something in mind than it's different thing.

